# Phone goes off during performer's solo - interesting reaction!



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's one way to react:

http://www.wimp.com/phonesolo/


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Very gracious reaction to the disrespect and stupidity of the situation created by someone who doesn't deserve to be in the audience.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

This clip has been making the rounds for some time now... a quick and clever reaction, though I was surprised it was not in the same key as the phone jingle.

The various reactions to the ringing phone in concerts are now numerous, some self-deprecating, funny, and clever, but the fact people are still leaving their phones on during a concert is more than boring.

Hospitals use a wall paint which I believe has a high copper, or other metal, content which blocks the waves so no phone works within those walls. Maybe it is time, upon the next painting refreshing, for music venues to do the same.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice video! Thanks a lot for sharing...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

If I were still performing (piano), I think I'd say, to the general direction where the ring came from and in a full stage voice -- "It's for _you._" -- while continuing to play.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

PetrB said:


> If I were still performing (piano), I think I'd say, to the general direction where the ring came from and in a full stage voice -- "It's for _you._" -- while continuing to play.


I would completely lose my concentration... and my nerve.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Hospitals use a wall paint which I believe has a high copper, or other metal, content which blocks the waves so no phone works within those walls. Maybe it is time, upon the next painting refreshing, for music venues to do the same.


I have a better idea:


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*John Adams-Nixon in China*

Several years ago I attended a performance of Adam's _Nixon in China_ with the Saint Louis Opera.

Prior to the performance there was a panel discussion concerning the opera. The moderator started comparing John Adams to Philip Glass. He was making a case that Adams was superior to Glass. A cell phone went off. Someone from the audience then blurted out to the moderator, "It's for you. It's Phillip Glass." :lol:


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

What a remarkably restrained reaction from the soloist. I believe that each concert venue should have a room where ignorant curs who destroy audience and performer's evening by their stupidity should be brought and have their phones inserted in the appropriate orifice. I refer you to Marlowes Edward The Second. (No appeal allowed)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Novelette said:


> I would completely lose my concentration... and my nerve.


I'm recalling a time when I had pieces prepared to the actual required professional level, i.e, no matter what happens (because any and everything will, if you are performing long enough) that you can pick up from any slip or lapse within one quarter-note, are able to start from any quarter note in any measure, cold. (A distraction can come from within, and seemingly from nowhere. In the middle of playing you might think, "Maybe I should have had the other kind of sandwich for lunch," or something equally lame -- and puzzling -- that it should come up mid-performance of, say, a Mozart concerto

A great (and very telling) exercise is to grab a friend, have them sit next to you, and play the piece from memory _while holding a conversation with that friend_ (this excludes wind players, of course 

That is the real extreme of both mental and motor memory truly needed for concertizing -- I attained it only several times, a few concerti and pieces.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Polyphemus said:


> What a remarkably restrained reaction from the soloist. I believe that each concert venue should have a room where ignorant curs who destroy audience and performer's evening by their stupidity should be brought and have their phones inserted in the appropriate orifice. I refer you to Marlowes Edward The Second. (No appeal allowed)


The most restrained would have been to play through, ignoring the ringing phone completely, just as one would if a baby in the hall burst out crying, or any other equally appalling lack of audience member etiquette.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

I hear what you are saying PetrB but a baby is generally speaking not responsible for emotional outbursts and unlikely to be at a concert not designed for children anyway. The Mobile Ahole however is a completely different case he/she just does not care. There is no great knowledge required to switch off a phone and all concert venues I frequent make announcements prior to the commencement of the performance and print warnings in the programme, so really there are no excuses.
So off to the room with them.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I was at a concert at the San Francisco Symphony last night. They now have announcements by symphony members before every concert to please silence your phones...but people don't. The guy in front of me just put his in his pocket, I could see that it was still on (vibrating would be annoying). During a quiet section of Mahler's Third, the lady's phone next to my wife went off. A guy a front of her was laughing and talking with his friend during the music several times. 

You paid $80 a seat to NOT listen? Then why are you here, you boob?!? 

- Bill


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I am reminded of classic early 70s Jethro Tull concerts wherein they would interrupt their own music mid-measure with a ringing telephone on stage in a kind of Monty Python type surreal skit. In the 21st century they went a bit nostalgic and once again interrupted the music with a phone call, updated this time so that all the band members were searching their pockets not knowing whose phone it was. I think only the aging die hard fans got more than half the joke. 

It used to be that at rock concert volume levels cell phone (or any other) conversations would be impossible. But these days the older groups have toned it down quite a bit and cell phones are a problem in that environment too, along with the danger of people throwing up on your shoes. For me, DVDs are the optimal way to enjoy any type of concert.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

weston said:


> i am reminded of classic early 70s *jethro tull *concerts wherein they would interrupt their own music mid-measure with a ringing telephone on stage in a kind of monty python type surreal skit. In the 21st century they went a bit nostalgic and once again interrupted the music with a phone call, updated this time so that all the band members were searching their pockets not knowing whose phone it was. I think only the aging die hard fans got more than half the joke.
> 
> It used to be that at rock concert volume levels cell phone (or any other) conversations would be impossible. But these days the older groups have toned it down quite a bit and cell phones are a problem in that environment too, along with the danger of people throwing up on your shoes. For me, dvds are the optimal way to enjoy any type of concert.


yes ..................


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I thought this link was brilliant & shared it to my Facebook page. A Canadian violinist friend immediately posted to say she'd seen it 'when it came out' and that there had been some suggestion that it was staged - which spoils it a little, if true, though still makes a very good point.

Edit - my friend has got back to me (with a link to a 'Huffington Post' article) to say that no, it was genuine apparently.
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...nist-lukas-kmit-nokia-ringtone_n_1223086.html

Happy again!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

In another thread on this forum someone recorded the best comeback I have heard: The soloist apparently said: "If it's my agent tell her I'm working."


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

He was pretty cool about it! Liked his humble action. At least he wasn't trying to be too showy when the phone went off, because that would have made the situation worse! :lol:


----------

